# Are there Hogs in Lumpkin County?



## kdiver58 (Oct 31, 2012)

We have new hunting land. I've seen no evidence of hogs.
 Is it too far north or just the wrong type of land?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 31, 2012)

It would'nt suprise me if some jackleg released a few up there! Hoggs can thrive just about anywhere!


----------



## Swampy (Oct 31, 2012)

Hogs just showed up on our property in Pickens County - and a bunch of them - so I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 31, 2012)

they are there


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Oct 31, 2012)

Nope, not a single hog in Lumpkin.


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes there are lots of hogs in lumpkin county


----------



## Jacob219smith (Oct 31, 2012)

I have killed three since August. All in Lumpkin county


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> It would'nt suprise me if some jackleg released a few up there! Hoggs can thrive just about anywhere!



Didn't have to release them. Hogs have been a way of life up in the mountains for as long as settlers moved there. They didn't pen them up until time to retrieve them from the woods and fatten them up for slaughter.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Oct 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Didn't have to release them. Hogs have been a way of life up in the mountains for as long as settlers moved there. They didn't pen them up until time to retrieve them from the woods and fatten them up for slaughter.



you sure confused some with that statement .    Seems like everyone forgot about that and would rather point the finger at a fellow hunter.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Didn't have to release them. Hogs have been a way of life up in the mountains for as long as settlers moved there. They didn't pen them up until time to retrieve them from the woods and fatten them up for slaughter.



Preatty sure thems got eaten all gone! http://wildpiginfo.msstate.edu/history-wild-pigs.html


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 26, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Preatty sure thems got eaten all gone! http://wildpiginfo.msstate.edu/history-wild-pigs.html



Yeah, but look how inaccurate that distribution map is.  Hog populations are FAAAARRRRRRR more widespread in Georgia than that map indicates!


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 26, 2012)

Yep there are plenty.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh, and to answer your question, yes...there are hogs in Lumpkin County.  I was turkey hunting off of the AT in Lumpkin County this year and found hog sign o'plenty.  I never came across one, but the sign is there.  How big is your new hunting property?  What kinds of terrain features does it have?  Features like long ridges, broken hill tops, wide or narrow ridges, wide creek bottoms, saddles, hollows, points where several creeks converge?  Are there any fields nearby, or ag fields like corn or sorghum?  Are there any hugethickets that are seemingly never ending?  If you'd like to target hogs, look at topo maps, and start walking and gathering information so that you can formulate a plan to scout for them.  Know what to look for.  Just because there isn't any sign there today doesn't mean there won't be sign there tomorrow. Hogs move a lot and dont really have a permenent nesting site, and therefore can be perceived as difficult to pattern.  If you find the sign, it can often take up to several years to begin to really understand where they are, why they're there, and what environmental elements affect their movements and habits and such.  If you find you have them, hunt them year round.  Shoot them in archery season, rifle season, small game season, turkey season.  Its a good way to keep busy while other big game seasons are closed.  You also may want to look into trapping if you find that you have them.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 26, 2012)

Killer Kyle said:


> Yeah, but look how inaccurate that distribution map is.  Hog populations are FAAAARRRRRRR more widespread in Georgia than that map indicates!



Thats how you win the title of"invasive"!


----------



## cbaldwin (Dec 26, 2012)

LOL bullsprig 1100


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh, and hey Diver....from the sound of it, you may be new to mountain hunting.  You asked if it was too far north for hogs.  Man, there are hogs all up in the mountains from Cohutta to Clayton all the way up the Appalachians into West Virginia.  Hogs up in Michigan.  Hogs everywhere.  The hog numbers here can be the same as hog numbers in SE and SW Georgia, the hunting's just a little tougher.  If you don't have hogs right now, you more than likely will at some point and time within the relatively near future. What is the general location of land you'll be hunting?  What part of Lumpkin?


----------

